# AB-Kochbuch



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2005)

Was halltet ihr davon , wenn ihr mal eure besten Fischrezepte dort einstellt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=6426
So verschwinden sie nicht immer im Keller des ABs und wenn ihr habt währe natürlich ein Bild auch nicht Schlecht.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

*Rezepte von A-Z geordnet nach Fischart und darunter der Link:*


Aal auf Burgunder Art
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60095

Aal grillen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54424

Brathering Sauer
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62310

Bismarkhering
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35199


Buttspieße
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59698

Brassen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61567

Bierteig oder Backteig
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60151

Beizen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2261344&postcount=7

Dorsch
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62743

Dorsch in Biersauce
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=18983

Einlegen von Filet
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2261340&postcount=5

Fisch beizen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2261344&postcount=7

Fischerhüttentopf mit Dorschfilet a la Kalle25
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72161

Fischbouletten
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66274

Fische grillen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53770

Fischsuppe-Meeresfische
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47272

Fischsuppe Ligurisch (Burrida)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143334

Fischsuppe a la chippog
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1079831#post1079831

Fisch-Fondue
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=42336

Fischgericht mit apfelsinensaft, weisswein, curcuma und reis a la chippog
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72558

Forelle in Rotwein
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60024

Forelle in knusprigem Bierteig
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=37851

Gebackene Meerforelle in Sahnesoße
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=32378

Apfelchutney (Sri Lanka?) für Fischfondue und gegrillten Fisch a la chippog
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72553


Hecht im Speckmantel
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61871

Hecht rumänischer Art
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57844

Hecht Berliner Art
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41865

Hering Matjes
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66099

Hering Rollmöpse
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=35757

Hering Schneller Matjessalat a la havkat
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1077324#post1077324

Hornhechtrezept
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53317
Hornhecht Sülze vom Hornhechtschwanz 


Karpfen in Rotwein-Butter
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61411

"Gedämpfter Flußkarpfen" auf chinesische Art
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61166

Köhlerauflauf
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=19740

Lachs
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58937

graved laks(N)/gravad lax(S) (oder forelle)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61928

Muscheln
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66711

Meeresfisch Andalusisch
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63863

Räuchern
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2261342&postcount=6


Seeteufelrezept
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59876

Schlemmerfilet
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59646

Seelachs Auflauf
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57044

Seelachs-Röllchen in pikanter Sauce
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50560

Suppe: Fischsoljanka a la koralle
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1079752#post1079752


Vorspeise mit Scampi, Avocado, Aioli & Chiabata
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1077312#post1077312

Vorspeise: Partyhäppchen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61739


Wokrezept
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=3048


Zander Räuchern
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57677

Zander, gespickt, im deftigen Gemüsebett
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53189

Zander im Käsemantel
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34791

Zander im Schweinenetz
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=35884&postcount=2

Zander im Backofen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=35887&postcount=5


----------



## Malagacosta (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB-Kochbuchhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166679&highlight=horn*

Hornhecbhtsülze

Hallo ich habe vor einiger Zeit mein Rezept für Hornhechtsülze von MarioDD einstellen lassen. Ist nachvollziehbar geschrieben und leicht nachzumachen, wenn man etwas Zeit hat:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166679&highlight=hornhechts%FClze

Viel Spaß wünscht
Malagacosta


----------



## The fishwhisperer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

Hallo,

das finde ich eine tolle Sache, werde mal sehen ob ich was leckeres finde. Bis dann.#h

MfG


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: AB-Kochbuchhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166679&highlight=horn*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Hornhecbhtsülze
> 
> Hallo ich habe vor einiger Zeit mein Rezept für Hornhechtsülze von MarioDD einstellen lassen. Ist nachvollziehbar geschrieben und leicht nachzumachen, wenn man etwas Zeit hat:
> 
> ...



dein Rezept ist mit in der Liste aufgeführt!
Danke dafür.
Grüss Knurri


----------



## The fishwhisperer (13. März 2010)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

Hi,

so nun werde ich auch mal mein Lieblingsrezept hier vorstellen.

Überbackener Mangozander

Zutaten

1 Zander von ca. 1800 g
je 1/2 Bund Schnittlauch und Petersilie
1 mittelreife Mangofrucht
Saft einer Zitrone
500 g Champignons
1 geviertelte Zwiebel
40 g geriebener Emmentaler Käse
150 g Rahmfrischkäse
1 Eigelb
50 g durchwachsener Speck (gewürfelt)
50 g Butter
100 g flüssige Sahne
2 Tassen Weißwein
2 TL Paniermehl
Salz
Zucker
gemahlener weißer Pfeffer
Für die Garnierung: 1/2 Bund Petersilie

Zubereitung:


Den ausgenommenen Zander mit Kopf der Länge nach halbieren. Hauptgräte, Kiemen sowie Rücken- und Bauchflossen entfernen. Fisch spülen und trocken tupfen. Schnittflächen mit Zitronensaft säuern und salzen. Mango halbieren, entkernen und schälen, Pilze putzen. 1 Mangohälfte, 100 g Rahmfrischkäse, die Zwiebel, die Kräuter, Eigelb, Paniermehl und Msp. Salz im Mixer passieren.
Bratblech mit Butter ausreiben. Die Fischhälften mit den Schnittflächen nach oben auf das Blech legen. Obere Zanderhälften mit der Mangocreme bestreichen und mit einigen Speckwürfeln belegen. Pilze halbieren und mit restlichem Speck neben den Fisch legen, salzen und mit zerlassener Butter benetzen. Im vorgeheizten Backrohr bei 200 g ca. 25 - 30 Minuten überbacken. Fischhälften vorsichtig mit Pfannenwendern vom Blech auf Servierplatte legen. Wein und Sahne auf das Blech gießen und den Bratensaft unter Rühren lösen. Die so entstandene Grundsoße in einen Topf geben. Restlichen Rahmfrischkäse einrühren. Soße bei mäßiger Hitze ca. 5 Minuten reduzieren und mit Salz abschmecken.
Als Beilage schmecken Salzkartoffeln und frische Kirschtomaten.


----------



## wikingerhecht (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier - weiss also nicht ob ich hier richtig bin.
Aber kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich thunfischfilets auch beizen kann und wenn ja wie???


Gruß

wikingerhecht


----------



## The fishwhisperer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

Aal in Tomatensauce

Zutaten für 4 Personen:
- 800 g küchenfertiger Aal ( Aal abziehen)
- 1 Bund Petersilie
- 1 EL frischer Rosmarin oder 1 TL getrocknete
- 800 g geschälte Tomaten aus der Dose
- 1/8 Liter trockener Weißwein
- 3 EL Weißweinessig
- 1 Zwiebel
- 3 Knoblauchzehen
- 4 EL Olivenöl
- Salz und Pfeffer
1) Aal in 5 cm lange Stücke schneiden und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen
2) Zwiebeln und Knoblauch fein hacken und in 4 EL Olivenöl erhitzen. Zwiebeln und Knoblauch andünsten. Tomaten aus der Dose abtropfen lassen,Saft auffangen, Tomaten grob zerkleinern, Rosmarin fein hacken
3) Aalstücke in den Topf geben und rundum gut anbraten, mit Salz, Pfeffer und Rosmarin bestreuen. 3 EL Weißweinessig angießen und einkochen lassen
4) 1/8 Liter Weißwein und die Tomaten untermischen. Den Aal etwa 30 Minuten im offenen Topf sanft köcheln lassen. Nach und nach den aufgefangenen Tomatensaft angießen.
5) Petersilie grob hacken. Sobald der Fisch gar ist, Tomatensauce kräftig mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Die Petersilie aufstreuen und den Aal servieren.


----------



## Private Pikepaula (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Aal in Tomatensauce
> 
> 1)  Aal in 5 cm lange Stücke schneiden und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen




Soll der Aal vorher abgezogen werden, oder bleibt die Haut dran? ;+


----------



## The fishwhisperer (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*



Private Pikepaula schrieb:


> Soll der Aal vorher abgezogen werden, oder bleibt die Haut dran? ;+


 
Aal abziehen,was sonst


----------



## Private Pikepaula (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> Aal abziehen,was sonst



Nicht abziehen.


----------



## Piru80 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

Mahlzeit.Weiß ja nicht,ob das hier noch aktuell ist,aber ich hab da mal eine Frage zu Fischfrikadellen.Hab einige Rotfedern im Frost und wollte gern mal Frikadellen von machen.Wie macht ihr das mit den etwas Größeren?Habe einige von über 30cm dabei,filetiert ihr die oder dreht ihr die ganz durch den Wolf?Bei den kleinen hab ich gehört die können mit Gräten durch den Wolf,ist das richtig so?
Hab das noch nie gemacht und brauch daher mal den Rat von euch Erfahrenen ☺
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2018)

*AW: AB-Kochbuch*

Hallo hab am We ein leckeres Rezept probiert.
Mega lecker.
Graved Forelle.(gebeizte Forelle)

Zutaten:
Forelle ca. 600g
3 Tl. Rohrzucker 
3 Tl. grobes Salz
1 Tl . Pfefferkörner
1 Bund Dill.

Zubereitung:

Forelle filetieren.
Die Filets mit der Hautseite auf ein Stück Frischaltefolie legen.

Den Zucker, Salz und Pfefferkörner in einen Mörser geben und grob zerstoßen.

Die Filets auf der Innenseite damit bestreuen.

Dill grob Hacken und auf ein Filet verteilen.

Filetseiten zusammenklappen und in die Folie wickeln. 

Besser noch in einen Frischaltebeutel geben und verschließen .

Zwischen zwei Brettchen geben und etwas beschwert in den Kühlschrank stellen. 

48 Stunden im Kühlschrank beizen.
Den Fisch ca. alle 12 Std. wenden.

Wenn die Forelle fertig gebeizt ist den Belag abwaschen oder abkratzen und in dünne Scheibchen Schneiden.

Mit Weißbrot und Butter oder Natur genießen .















Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (7. September 2019)

Mahlzeit!
Bin ich zu blöd, oder gibt es das Kochbuch nicht mehr?
Lande immer auf der Startseite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (7. September 2019)

Ein Kochbuch,wo u.a. so grässliche Dinge wie Rotfedern durch den Fleischwolf drehen drin stehen?   Hat wohl mit der damaligen Umstellung auf das neue Forenskript zu tun das die Verweise nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich den Beitrag von Knurrhahn weiter oben sehe und klicke den Link für das entsprechende Rezept an, lande ich immer auf der Homeseite vom Anglerboard.
Ist es vielleicht möglich das zu ändern, damit man die Rezepte auch lesen kann? Der Beitrag wurde am 26.Dez.2005 reingestellt.
Vielleicht kann ein Admin sich mal damit beschäftigen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Wurmbaader (20. Dezember 2019)

@ admins
Wenn die alten Links nicht wiederhergestellt werden können sollte man diese eventuell löschen. Macht ja so keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Dezember 2019)

@Rebecca Hoffmann  siehe die letzten beiden Einträge

Jungs, man sollte den Verweis schon korrekt setzen damit die Kollegin eine Chance zu helfen  hat


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2019)

abba -------------nur von mir.
der war iwie noch nicht so ausgereift.
oder nie beachtet.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (20. Dezember 2019)

Ja, das sind mit Sicherheit noch die ganz alten Links von der ersten Umstellung. Ich seh mir morgen mal alles am Laptop an


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Dezember 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ja, das sind mit Sicherheit noch die ganz alten Links von der ersten Umstellung. Ich seh mir morgen mal alles am Laptop an


Du wirst das schon richten.


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ja, das sind mit Sicherheit noch die ganz alten Links von der ersten Umstellung. Ich seh mir morgen mal alles am Laptop an


Danke Rebecca


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde die alten Links nicht mehr. 
Vielleicht kann @Knurrhahn die Rezepte noch einmal veröffentlichen oder er erinnert sich an den Thread-Namen.


----------



## Kauli11 (22. Dezember 2019)

@ Knurrhahn,
    das wäre toll.


----------



## Nelearts (26. Dezember 2019)

@Rebecca Hoffmann und @Knurrhahn , die Links wären schon toll, hab sie eben erst gefunden. Haut mal bitte rein!


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Dezember 2019)

__





						AB-Kochbuch
					

Was halltet ihr davon , wenn ihr mal eure besten Fischrezepte dort einstellt. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=6426 So verschwinden sie nicht immer im Keller des ABs und wenn ihr habt währe natürlich ein Bild auch nicht Schlecht. Gruß Knurri!




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Januar 2020)

@ Knurrhahn,
    danke für dein Feedback. Vielleicht liest Rebecca hier ja mit und kann es ja mal bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Kauli11 (6. Januar 2020)

@Rebecca Hoffmann,
   Knurrhahn hat zwei Posts über mir mal eine Anregung eingestellt.
   Hilft dir das evtl. weiter?


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Januar 2020)

@Rebecca Hoffmann, bist du hier noch dran, oder hast du schon aufgegeben?


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Januar 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> @Rebecca Hoffmann, bist du hier noch dran, oder hast du schon aufgegeben?



Vielleicht gibt es so kurz nach der großen Forenumstellung auch einfach noch hunderte wichtigere Baustellen, um die sich das Team erstmal kümmern muss!? Denn mal ehrlich: Das Kochbuch war jetzt sicher nicht einer der meistgenutzten Threads hier und wenn es ein paar Wochen länger dauert, wird schon keiner dran sterben. Daher hätte dieses spezielle Anliegen bei mir erstmal eine geringe Priorität...

So wie ich das Team bisher wahrgenommen habe sind die bei allem auf zack, sofern die Kapazitäten dafür da sind, also hab mal etwas Geduld - davon, alle zwei Wochen hier nachzufragen, geht es auch nicht schneller.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Januar 2020)

@Kauli11 
Wenn die Rezepte bei @Knurrhahn nur noch als AB Thread Verlinkung vorliegen, dann sind sie verloren. Außer er hat noch irgendwo dokumentiert und kann die Rezepte noch einmal neu einstellen. Mit der Umstellung von vBulletin auf Xenforo sind viele alte Links verloren gegangen bzw. werden auf die Startseite umgeleitet. Das muss erst noch alles aufgeräumt werden im Laufe des Jahres. Also gerne Rezepte komplett neu einstellen, wenn noch irgendwo vorhanden.


----------



## Kauli11 (25. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> @Kauli11
> Wenn die Rezepte bei @Knurrhahn nur noch als AB Thread Verlinkung vorliegen, dann sind sie verloren. Außer er hat noch irgendwo dokumentiert und kann die Rezepte noch einmal neu einstellen. Mit der Umstellung von vBulletin auf Xenforo sind viele alte Links verloren gegangen bzw. werden auf die Startseite umgeleitet. Das muss erst noch alles aufgeräumt werden im Laufe des Jahres. Also gerne Rezepte komplett neu einstellen, wenn noch irgendwo vorhanden.


Danke für die Info. Ich wollte euch nicht nerven.


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Februar 2020)

Ich denke das Kochbuch ist verloren. Ich hatte damals nur die Rezepte der einzelnen User alphabetisch geordnet und verlinkt.


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Februar 2020)

Schade.


----------



## anglerin1992 (16. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch neu hier und freue mich, dass ich soeben auf ein paar Rezepte, ja einem regelrechten Kochbuch, gestoßen bin. 
Wer angelt, sollte eben auch wissen, was man Leckeres mit dem Fisch zaubern kann. 
Bei den Bildern läuft einem ja gleich das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Da knurrt mein leerer Magen gleich. Es wird wohl Zeit fürs Frühstück.
Ich freue mich bei Gelegenheit die Rezepte auszuprobieren. 

Einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Skott (16. April 2021)

anglerin1992 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin noch neu hier und freue mich, dass ich soeben auf ein paar Rezepte, ja einem regelrechten Kochbuch, gestoßen bin.
> Wer angelt, sollte eben auch wissen, was man Leckeres mit dem Fisch zaubern kann.
> ...


Wo hast du das Kochbuch denn gefunden?


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Juli 2021)

bei "Rezepte"/was habt ihr heute gekocht? findet ihr alle möglichen Rezepte. 
Zugleich könnt ihr dort nachfragen.
Ich nehme an, anglerin1992 hat das auch gemeint.


----------

